# Bow Strings



## stringman37 (Apr 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## stringman37 (Apr 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## stringman37 (Apr 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## stringman37 (Apr 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mike Shepherd (Nov 21, 2003)

*Great Strings*

I have been using Jack's strings for (5) years. Jack makes great strings that look great and are made to the bow manufactures specifications. I highly recommend String Logic. Also service and shipping is as good as it gets.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

*strings*

have been a customer of mr.jack for a long time now.......Highly recommended ...Your satisfaction is Guaranteed the Quality mr.jack puts out in his strings and cables is impressive to say the least.......:thumbs_up , thanks again mr. Jack for all your Excellent work you do keeping me stringed up......give the man a try and you Will be Fan also ...john dennis, Sierra Archery


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

*GREAT Stings!*

String Logix Bow Strings are flat out awesome! Give Jack a call and he will take care of you. Jack has been in the archery business a very long time and knows what archers want-QUALITY! Not only are these strings made to perfection but at a reasonable price too! From the loops to servings, you will be satisfied! 

Jack, You make a great bow string!!!


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

ttt.......:bump:


----------



## stringman37 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations fellows. I'm glad to know that my workmanship is appreciated.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

...........BIG Fan.......:guitarist2:


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Dropped my new Hoyt CE off at Jacks Tuesday and had him make me a set of strings. His set up is awesome! YOU WILL BE 100% SATISFIED! I needed him to take my strings off and measure them and thats what he did. He made them dead on with what I had and threw the bow on a drawboard to time it! Perfect! Thanks Jack....You are the man!


----------



## mondo (Jul 17, 2009)

strig logix the best a bow can get :shade:


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Update...I just put on 3 sets of String Logix Bow Strings by Jack Romeo this past weekend. We had some JOAD students who needed some new strings. All sets were perfect! Great Job Jack! The set you made me for my Contender Elite, still on the money. I have yet to put a twist in any cable and only 1 twist on my string to set my peep! You will have a hard time finding a better set of strings for your $$$$!


----------



## martin mini (Jun 11, 2007)

*String Logix!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Jack for the Strings. I jus got them put on last weekend. They look Great too. I havent had any stretching at all! Me and sarah Are very thankfull, she told me to tell you she loves them. Jack makes some good strings here so if you need a set give him a call and he will hook you up.
Thanks Again Jack!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------

